# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζω 2 κουνελάκια

## lagoudakis

παρατησαν σημερα καποιοι εξυπνοι 2 κουνελακια εξω απο την πολυκατοικια μου....επειδη δεν εχω δυνατοτητα να τα κρατησω οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας πει,μονο να ειναι σιγουρος οτι θα τα κρατησει και δεν θα βρεθουν στο δρομο,δεν ειναι παιχνιδακια.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποιο αψυχο πλασμα πεταξε τετοια ομορφα κουνελακια στο δρομο.Ευχομαι να πανε σε καλα χερια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος να αγαπήσει πραγματικά τα δύο αυτά όμορφα πλασματάκια!!!
Χνουδόμπαλες!!!!  :winky:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δεν παίζει να το σκάσαν από κάποιον γείτονα ;;;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι κάφροι υπάρχουν!!!
Ευτυχώς βρέθηκαν σε καλά χέρια.
Να σαι καλά που τα έσωσες.
Εύχομαι να βρουν σύντομα νέο σπιτικό.

----------


## lagoudakis

οκ...το ενα το βολεψα....μενει ενα τωρα,οχι δεν το εσκασαν απο γειτονα γιατι ηταν στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας μεσα σε τελαρο,προφανως επαιξαν μαζι τους και τωρα που θα πανε διακοπες τα πεταξαν,ευτυχως που δεν τα αρπαξαν τιποτα γατες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ή απλά του γέννησαν και δεν ήξερε τι να τα κάνει γτ δεν είναι μεγάλα σε ηλικία αν είδα καλά !! Μπράβο που τα μάζεψες και ψάχνεις για νέα ζεστά σπίτια !
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για τις δύο αυτες μπουκιτσες !!!  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

οκ παιδια τα βολεψα και τα 2....

----------

